# Google- Anti-spasmodic drugs - guardian.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Anti-spasmodic drugsguardian.co.uk, UK - <nobr>44 minutes ago</nobr>Anti-spasmodic drugs can help some people with the pain and other symptoms caused by *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS). Anti-spasmodic drugs relax the wall of *...*Peppermint oil may be best for painful *bowel* condition <nobr>guardian.co.uk</nobr><nobr>all 2 news articles</nobr>[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

